
New data shows London's property boom is a money laundering horror - zeristor
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/money-laundering-hmrc-tax-update
======
jmpman
Vancouver, Toronto, NYC...

~~~
ttul
Until recently, you could show up in Vancouver and buy a $10 million house for
cash, and then put the company into the name of some obscure trust and nobody
would ever find out who you are. And it turns out that there were only five
RCMP officers handling money laundering in the entire country or something
like that.

------
_trampeltier
Not just London ...

------
vfulco2
And water is wet

